# Guilty Pleasure Music



## AriannasMama

I'm bored soooo lets all post videos of our guilty pleasure music :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a26uemJa06k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My0HQ0QkGLQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypkv0HeUvTc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-tb6PoiDKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FrfC6ka6Qg&ob=av3e

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FTS2tdmyYM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiQoVv0FSKQ 

Lmao the oddest combination of music ever. The last one isn't really a guilty pleasure, I just like it a lot :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Found another that I used to listen to. WTF WAS MY PROBLEM :wacko:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjI0hhirhpQ


----------



## Strawberrymum

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lydBPm2KRaU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tvtJPs8IDgU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tvtJPs8IDgU

I like lots of country music


----------



## MommyGrim

Ah! I love Rammstein, but my favorite was always
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5EQf8iw1Qk


----------



## Desi's_lost

im too lazy to go get the videos at the moment, but ICP/twisted/Prozak etc


----------



## we can't wait

Desi, you said ICP, and it made me think of that 'Neden Game' song... do you know which one I'm talking about? I would post a video, but it could offend some peoples' pure sensibilities, so I won't do that. :lol: That song is hilarious... in a bad, dirty minded sort of way. 


This song is one of my guilty pleasures. I don't know why. It's hilarious... my sisters and I used to play this in the car ALL the time. We were weird children.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1fECcM0cS4


----------



## Desi's_lost

Omg Yesss I know it. There is deff a way embarrassing video of me attempting to rap it floating around on YouTube. I dare not post that either tho or I might die of sheer embarrassment. :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

:rofl:

I want to see it* SO *badly now. :brat: :haha:
Why you no post rap video?

I love that you know that song... no one ever does. Bitches.


----------



## Harli

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU75uz0b8EU&list=PL9AA81788DAFE4094&index=1&feature=plpp_video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp3UeCguVVI&list=PL9AA81788DAFE4094&index=2&feature=plpp_video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSHW_iLXTac&list=PL9AA81788DAFE4094&index=3&feature=plpp_video

Yep. :haha:

I listen to Zelda Soundtrack, Dubstep, Hardstyle, Remix .... the works, all day long! :winkwink:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Its cos its one of those love or hate genre's of music. I think people just pretend they dont know it. :haha:

Seeing you used the 'y u no' line i'll give you this....search jadeyamber on youtube. If you find it, you find it. its my old account from when I was about 14-16 and much more stupid than I am now. Not that I have much of a reputation to live up to on here anyway. ;)

Right, i just watched it. >.< sooooo embarrassing but soooooooo funny. Kinda sad tho cos the girl that was filming used to be my best friend...and now she runs her mouth about me and Syri....bitch.


----------



## AriannasMama

looking up now :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Though, I used to have a video of me and my friend singing homies by ICP and Hoodrat by Blaze Ya Dead Homie :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Hehe, its not so much the song as my just being so awkward in front of cameras. :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

My personal fave is Get Low ;)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts&ob=av2e

This, I always listen to it. My dad listened to it when I was growing up and no one knows it lol so I listen to it when I'm bored at home. I also listen to T.a.T.u lol the Russian girls, I listen to them on my own aswell haha, or with OH but he hates them. But I'm constantly listening to drum and bass or dubstep xx


----------



## we can't wait

Desi,

BAHAHAHA! :rofl:

I looooove you. End of. I'm still giggling.

Favorite. Video. Ever.


----------



## AriannasMama

I thought Anna's would be Hot in Herre - Nelly.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Kelly do you mean neden game or one of the other videos? Lol


----------



## we can't wait

Shit. I thought I'd quoted your post. Stupid mobile.

That was about the neden game. You're just so cute and awkward in it. Funny. :lol:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Oh dear I just realized you said desi anyway. Oi I'm so slow xD 

But hehe thank you :D


----------



## rainbows_x

EllaAndLyla said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts&ob=av2e
> 
> This, I always listen to it. My dad listened to it when I was growing up and no one knows it lol so I listen to it when I'm bored at home. I also listen to T.a.T.u lol the Russian girls, I listen to them on my own aswell haha, or with OH but he hates them. But I'm constantly listening to drum and bass or dubstep xx

Eeeek, I listened to this on repeat the other night. It's so beautiful! 

And Cari, I love how all your guilty pleasure music is what I would consider normal music :lol:


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> Oh dear I just realized you said desi anyway. Oi I'm so slow xD
> 
> But hehe thank you :D

I didn't originally... I edited it. :)

I fooled you. :smug:


----------



## 17thy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxYGeTV6fCw

Because I'm an old guy. xD


----------



## 17thy

Desi's_lost said:


> im too lazy to go get the videos at the moment, but ICP/twisted/Prozak etc

Try Boondox, and Q Strange. Took me a few years to get into those but I am forever in love with them haha.

Juggalo music is just my everyday all the time music, not guilty pleasure haha


----------



## Desi's_lost

we can't wait said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear I just realized you said desi anyway. Oi I'm so slow xD
> 
> But hehe thank you :D
> 
> I didn't originally... I edited it. :)
> 
> I fooled you. :smug:Click to expand...

Shhhhh you shouldnt have said anything. Lmao


Brandi, I've heard a bit of Boondox. I was totally a juggalette back in the day. I still love faygo! The cola kind is soooo good.

Eta: how can someone not listen to a lot of that kind of music and not chuckle? It's just so hard to take serious! Serial killers! K I double l a's lol.


----------



## 17thy

Desi's_lost said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear I just realized you said desi anyway. Oi I'm so slow xD
> 
> But hehe thank you :D
> 
> I didn't originally... I edited it. :)
> 
> I fooled you. :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhh you shouldnt have said anything. Lmao
> 
> 
> Brandi, I've heard a bit of Boondox. I was totally a juggalette back in the day. I still love faygo! The cola kind is soooo good.Click to expand...

ha i'm not a big fan of faygo. i've had plenty in my day but its meh. 
I've been a juggalette for 7 years lol.


----------



## lauram_92

I don't really have any :(


----------



## AriannasMama

Donna, I think it's just cause its SUCH an odd mix, I'd still listen to that but I mainly listen to hip-hop lol. It reminds me of my angry teen days


----------



## we can't wait

I consider Godsmack, Rob Zombie, and Three Days Grace to be my angry music.

Especially Voodoo (godsmack) and Dragula (rob zombie). They mellow me out sooo much.


----------



## AriannasMama

I saw Rob Zombie at Ozzfest in 2005, also saw Mudvayne, Iron Maiden, and a few others I can't remember.


----------



## we can't wait

Whaaat? I am SO jealous of you right now. No joke.

ETA: Told DH, and he said "Tell her she sucks. Go to hell." Then he sulked. :rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

Yep, I still have the Tshirt too, lol.


----------



## B l i n k

Rihanna, JLS - those are the main ones. 
:p


----------



## we can't wait

AriannasMama said:


> Yep, I still have the Tshirt too, lol.

Way to rub it in. :cry:


----------



## AriannasMama

Haha sorry. :(


----------



## Desi's_lost

Poor Kelly! D:


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm gonna wear the shirt to bed and take a picture for you :) lol


----------



## Desi's_lost

^ lol!

Oh yeah, i'd count this as a guilty pleasure too...this is the only christmas song i really like.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8gmARGvPlI&ob=av2e


----------



## KaceysMummy

It's strange hearing everyone else's music tastes. 
OH loves Rammstein - we are complete opposites as you will soon tell...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXfGhffVpMQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjaImmBMvL0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vafE7DRsCow&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMfoXz6VMX0

I was such a ned :dohh: but I loved it LOL x


----------



## we can't wait

AriannasMama said:


> I'm gonna wear the shirt to bed and take a picture for you :) lol

Hahaha. :lol: 

Trying to think of more of my guily pleasure music... Uhm. 

Spoiler
I know every word to most of the songs on the Eminem Show album. I still listen to slim allllllll the time. lol. For example, I have my iPad on shuffle mode, and Ass Like That (Encore album) came on just now :lol:


----------



## newmommy23

cari, we have a LOT of the same music tastes. And oooh my guilty pleasure is booty bouncing music lol


----------



## AriannasMama

Cause we are the coolest people ever Keegan.


----------



## 17thy

we can't wait said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wear the shirt to bed and take a picture for you :) lol
> 
> Hahaha. :lol:
> 
> Trying to think of more of my guily pleasure music... Uhm.
> 
> Spoiler
> I know every word to most of the songs on the Eminem Show album. I still listen to slim allllllll the time. lol. For example, I have my iPad on shuffle mode, and Ass Like That (Encore album) came on just now :lol:Click to expand...

Ahahaha me too :blush: Most every eminem song that has come out...


----------



## hot tea

I love Twiztid, def my guilty pleasure. I usually listen to jazz/folk so it's really out of character.


----------



## hot tea

Oh, and Oingo Boingo. Bet no one is familiar with it.


----------



## AriannasMama

hot tea said:


> Oh, and Oingo Boingo. Bet no one is familiar with it.

They are my favorite band actually. :shrug:


























Jk. :haha: never heard of them


----------



## hot tea

... I just got really excited for a second. Mean! :lol:


----------



## AriannasMama

I love this song too 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTCkmvSwIjw&ob=av2e


----------



## we can't wait

Bahaahahaha, Cari. You got me.

:rofl:


----------



## 17thy

Got me too, I giggled lol. :haha:


----------



## _laura

My guilty pleasures

Not so guilty Mcfly, I love them to pieces! Definately seeing them for the 23rd time this year!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYMhcaX8ST4

One Direction (so embarassing! But very good live! Took OH's little sister to see them!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJO3ROT-A4E&ob=av2e

Bury Tomorrow, I am definately in this video :haha:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgbSOvH8PPI

Mostly I'm a Four Year Strong, Brand New, Frank Turner style music girl :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

I went through a really strong Mcfly phase, too. :haha: I still really like them, but (as I'm in the US) they aren't played on the radio, and I haven't heard anything from them in forever.

You've seen them 22 times? That's awesome!


----------



## _laura

we can't wait said:


> I went through a really strong Mcfly phase, too. :haha: I still really like them, but (as I'm in the US) they aren't played on the radio, and I haven't heard anything from them in forever.
> 
> You've seen them 22 times? That's awesome!

Yeah I go to way too many gigs :blush:
I love them! They havent released anything in a year as they have been doing other things (one went on i'm a celeb and the other on strictly come dancing)
But nothing beats dancing with my best mates at a gig of theirs!

(and they are all very very attractive :winkwink:)


----------



## Bexxx

Guilty pleasures would beee...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHcMqOQt4NY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EgB__YratE&ob=av3e

OH OH OH ANNNNND
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmjdZKfumEI

Oh my god, I love Rasputin hahaha.
Actually, I'm not guilty, these are just pleasures :lol:


----------



## hot tea

Okay, you guys are freaking awesome.


----------



## AriannasMama

I love Peaches!


----------



## hot tea

Tegan and Sarah is another guilty pleasure of mine. One twin is good, the other is so bad... And the music is sappy, and you know what? I LIKE that. So there.


----------



## we can't wait

I love Adele. Yep. I put that out there. I can rock to 'Rolling in the Deep' all day. 

And then listen to Disturbed, because I'm cool like that.


----------



## Desi's_lost

we can't wait said:


> I love Adele. Yep. I put that out there. I can rock to 'Rolling in the Deep' all day.
> 
> And then listen to Disturbed, because I'm cool like that.

Yessss! lol tho i like Chasing Pavements better. 

Bexxx (sorry cant think of your name :blush: ) - Do the people that do Rasputin also do Ma Baker?


----------



## we can't wait

^Yes, that too! I've found that I like watching her live videos on youtube a lot. She puts a lot of heart into her live performances. She just has an amazing, powerful voice,

Whenever I hear Rasputin, I immediately think of Hellboy. :dohh:


----------



## hot tea

Adele is so amazing imo


----------



## Bexxx

Desi's_lost said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> I love Adele. Yep. I put that out there. I can rock to 'Rolling in the Deep' all day.
> 
> And then listen to Disturbed, because I'm cool like that.
> 
> Yessss! lol tho i like Chasing Pavements better.
> 
> Bexxx (sorry cant think of your name :blush: ) - Do the people that do Rasputin also do Ma Baker?Click to expand...

Yessss :D
Also, I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic, my name is Bex :winkwink: (or Rebekah :lol:)


----------



## Melibu90

No sure how to post links being on my iphone
Anyway my guilty pleasure has to be by steps, bewitched or any cheese like that e.g 911, 5ive you get the jist :blush: :haha:

I always get laughed at im more of a indie music fan, like gigs and festivals


----------



## kittycat18

CARI! CRADLE OF FILTH MAKE ME FUCKING HOT AND HORNY! I love them. They are amazing and soooo much more! Have you seen Dani Filths new look? I. LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. THIS. SONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_LdI9I1kqY

If you want a good laugh listen to this? It was soooo big when I was like 14!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47A-ZY6xG54


----------



## Melibu90

Haha the 'dj' music makes me laugh thinking about listening to it, brings back good memories though :haha: 

Dont know if the link will work but its the clown song v. Creepy!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w9onGjR41M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Bexxx

Omg, DJ Cammy and DJ Rankin...bring back horrible memories of being 14 :rofl:
I was like obsessed with this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEQn8wzmiPc

WTF IT'S SHIT.


----------



## Melibu90

These all make laugh so much OH is laughing at me for going through them again :haha: 
The summer when i was like 15 :rofl:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Haha, DJ Rankin and Cammy... LOL I listened to them 2K7... X


----------



## Melibu90

I think i listened to it 05/06 not really sure i was defenitely under 16, its really making me laugh hearing them, cringey but in a good way as much as i hate it now it made up a summer ill never forget :haha:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Haha, same I still have a lot on CDs somewhere and a few on my Ipod that get played occasionally to annoy OH :haha: x


----------



## Desi's_lost

Bexxx said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> I love Adele. Yep. I put that out there. I can rock to 'Rolling in the Deep' all day.
> 
> And then listen to Disturbed, because I'm cool like that.
> 
> Yessss! lol tho i like Chasing Pavements better.
> 
> Bexxx (sorry cant think of your name :blush: ) - Do the people that do Rasputin also do Ma Baker?Click to expand...
> 
> Yessss :D
> Also, I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic, my name is Bex :winkwink: (or Rebekah :lol:)Click to expand...

I really couldnt remember xD I figured it was some form of Rebekah/rebecca but i didnt know what and i didnt wanna be rude and call you by an informal name either so i just went with your user name. 

New Kids On The Block are a bit of a guilty pleasure too.


----------

